# History of Arda



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 3, 2019)

Usually, this podcast is dedicated to History but for April Fool's Day each year they do a fictional world's history. This year, they did the history of the Silmarils and the First Age of Arda. I figured I'd share!

iTunes Link
non-iTunes Link


----------



## Ithilethiel (Apr 3, 2019)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Usually, this podcast is dedicated to History but for April Fool's Day each year they do a fictional world's history. This year, they did the history of the Silmarils and the First Age of Arda. I figured I'd share!
> 
> iTunes Link
> non-iTunes Link



As a History major I've listened to HI101 before. It's an interesting site that raises interest in and questions about as well as begins discussions on historical events. Sometimes I agree, sometimes not but always intellectually challenging. 

I've been very busy lately so I thank you EA for posting this bc I totally missed it. Can't wait to hear their slant on Arda First Age and the Silmarils!


----------



## Miguel (Apr 3, 2019)

Just heard it. Entertaining. Sauron did not went back to Angband as a ghost tho, he takes off flying in the shape of a vampire dripping blood all over the trees. Then lived in Taur-nu-Fuin for a while and after that is when he returns to Angband. Was that an April fools thing?.


----------

